# Pink Nipples



## linny (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been breastfeeding my daughter for 10 weeks now. The first two weeks she couldn't latch so she was finger fed with ebm. An IBCLC set us up with a sns and a shield when she was 13 days old. She was weaned from the sns when she was around 6 weeks old but we can't seem to get rid of the shield (we are working on it though).

My question has to do with nipple color. Since I began pumping/attempting to latch her (since her birth) my nipples have been pink in color (just the nipple not the areola). When I had thrush a few weeks ago they turn bright red. Now that we are over the thrush they are pink again. Is this normal for breastfeeding, will they ever go back to normal? They are very tender/sore and I can't stand anything touching or brushing up against them, especially baby finger nails - ugh!

Also when I do get her latched on the breast without the shield my nipple comes out flat when she's done. It doesn't hurt (I haven't been able to get her latched bare breasted in consecutive feeds so it might start hurting, don't know). Is the flat nipple ok? Does this mean there are latch problems?

Any insight would be great. Thanks in advance. Linny


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Mine have always been pink when nursing. No pain and no thrush.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

What color are they normally? Is this lighter? Darker?


----------



## linny (Apr 19, 2005)

They are a light brown normally.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Are they pink even when you use the shields, or just when you are trying to latch on without them?

My nipples were pink for about a month. They were kind of sore. Now they are back to their normal color. I have read that flattened nipples after nursing is a sign of a bad latch. I'd talk to your LC about it.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just wanted to say, that my nipples (not areola, just nipples) are pink too. Not red, just pink. (no problems with them either, although occasionally the left side will get sore because it's a weird shape and he has a weird latch because of that sometimes) Not sure why that is, maybe just from being nursed on all the time?


----------



## linny (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes they are pink no matter what I do - pump, use the shield or nurse her bare breasted. I have flat nipples so maybe the 'pulling them out' all the time is what is making them pink/irritated.

I will definitely give my LC a call about the latch and see what advice she has.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

My nipples are always pink but I think it has more to do with being fair skinned and redheaded.







I think you may have hit the nail on the head about "pulling them out" making them pink. Probably just the increased blood flow to the area??


----------

